# '74 Opaque Red Sports Tourer- 26"!



## Quakertownrich (Oct 9, 2021)

Greetings! Lately there have been a run on this exact bike being restored on this and other forums. I guess I'm a little late to the party! This one is a tall boy with black decals and barcon shifters. Enjoy the pics and thx for looking!


----------



## Quakertownrich (Oct 9, 2021)

More pics


----------



## Tim s (Oct 10, 2021)

Looking good! Tim


----------

